# Tcs wiz it



## tweaktolive (Nov 15, 2010)

Can anyone give me an idea as to what type of questions are aasked in tcs wiz it and also can someone suggest any good quiz book which will include IT history,
important people,patents,companies,ceo's,recent developments,different technologies etc.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 16, 2010)

TCS IT Wiz - Rules


----------

